# Timeshare Map



## snippet (Jan 26, 2006)

I've noticed on the bulletin board that a lot of people are always asking about where the resort is in relation to this city or that attraction.  So I created a web page for Orlando resorts  and one for Texas.  I’ve gotten good responses to them and have noticed an increase in usage since I posted about them.  In fact several people have already bookmarked the sites for regular use.  

I’d like to eventually expand this to the entire US.  It might even be useful to add to the Resort Reviews section as a map.  But i don't want to violate any rules or step into anyone's area.  What do you think?


----------



## arlene22 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Great idea!*

What a great idea! It's great to be able to see where they various resorts are relative to the highways, airports, or attractions. I love it! Hope we can integrate it into TUG.
~Arlene


----------



## Keitht (Jan 26, 2006)

It really does look like a good facility.  How did you find it?  Is it tied in to your service provider?
I would certainly like to look into something similar for European Resorts.


----------



## snippet (Jan 26, 2006)

Keitht said:
			
		

> It really does look like a good facility.  How did you find it?  Is it tied in to your service provider?
> I would certainly like to look into something similar for European Resorts.


I wrote it using the Google Maps API.  It's located on my ISP right now, and I don't have a problem with it staying there (unless it gets too much usage) or even moving it to live somewhere else.  Actually, I was looking for something to do with Google Maps and since I'm always reading the TUG BBS I found my project in the questions people were asking in the forums. 

European resorts, and the rest of the world's resort too for that matter, could be added.  I started out small - Orlando has about 85 resorts, and the Texas area has even fewer.  But with time.... sure.


----------



## CMF (Jan 26, 2006)

*This is very good - but it displays funny on my screen.*

The map is bunched up on the left side of the screen.

Charles


----------



## CMF (Jan 26, 2006)

*The problem is with Firefox*

The maps look fine with IE.

Charles


----------



## itchyfeet (Jan 26, 2006)

WOW!  This is great.  I'd love to see this for all the states.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Keitht (Jan 27, 2006)

snippet said:
			
		

> I wrote it using the Google Maps API.  It's located on my ISP right now, and I don't have a problem with it staying there (unless it gets too much usage) or even moving it to live somewhere else.  Actually, I was looking for something to do with Google Maps and since I'm always reading the TUG BBS I found my project in the questions people were asking in the forums.
> 
> European resorts, and the rest of the world's resort too for that matter, could be added.  I started out small - Orlando has about 85 resorts, and the Texas area has even fewer.  But with time.... sure.



I wasn't suggesting that you should create maps for the rest of the world, although it would give you a project for a few cold, wet nights    It is something I could seriously consider for Europe.  A graphical view of resort locations is always a great help.


----------



## snippet (Jan 27, 2006)

Keitht said:
			
		

> I wasn't suggesting that you should create maps for the rest of the world, although it would give you a project for a few cold, wet nights    It is something I could seriously consider for Europe.  A graphical view of resort locations is always a great help.


I understand. If you want to work on Europe, then I've got the javascript code all ready for you.  It's the resort data that you'll need.  If you can create a spreadsheet with this information then you are pretty much done: resort name, address, phone, resort codes, affiliation (Points, Weeks, II, both), latitude, longitude.  Get all that together and I can help you get it all onto a webpage.  The latitude and longitude are the most difficult to obtain, but not overly so.  Addresses aren't always recognized by the geocode site, or Google or Yahoo.  If you are lucky the resort will have a website with a map or verbal directions that you can use; sometimes you have to rely on someone with firsthand knowledge of the location.  The Orlando page has a few resorts with * because I can't find it's location.  I have had a few good TUGGers let me know the exact spot of a misplaced resort or two as well.  That's a big help.  

Email me and we can talk about it offline... Remember, I'm in Texas; our supply of cold, wet nights is limited


----------



## Keitht (Jan 27, 2006)

snippet said:
			
		

> Email me and we can talk about it offline... Remember, I'm in Texas; our supply of cold, wet nights is limited



Thanks for the offer.  No need to rub it in about the supply of cold, wet nights.  You can have some of ours if you like - along with the current cold, wet days


----------



## CMF (Feb 9, 2006)

*How is it going?*



			
				snippet said:
			
		

> I’d like to eventually expand this to the entire US.  It might even be useful to add to the Resort Reviews section as a map.




I was just wondering how this great project is going? Have you started to map resorts in the rest of the country?

Charles


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 9, 2006)

Very Nice!!

What a great user friendly map. I like how you can toggle back and forth between google and the normal map.


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 9, 2006)

you got Disney SSR in the wrong place.


----------



## Kay H (Feb 9, 2006)

snippet said:
			
		

> What do you think?



I think you did a great job.  It looks like it took a lot of time and research.


----------



## Judy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you snippet   Any more you would like to do would be most appreciated.


----------



## Kazakie (Feb 12, 2006)

*Excellent Job!!*

Excellent.  I would think the next "nice to have" areas may be Hilton Head and Cali (more relative to water than city).


----------



## snippet (Feb 13, 2006)

I decided to expand state by state.  I did Texas, and am working on Florida.  It's going a bit slower than I expected due to some family health problems. 

I am also researching the terms of use through Google, since they state "The API may be used only for services that are generally accessible to consumers without charge."  I'm hosting it on my own website, so technically anyone can access it without charge.  I think there may be problems later on if the maps move to sites requiring the TUG password.  Right now, it's not a problem, but it always helps to know what might come up.


----------



## jgtragesser (Feb 13, 2006)

Am I bug-eyed  ????... VERY impressive... thanks for the work... and thanks for sharing...
Joe Tragesser...Lake Zurich, IL


----------



## JMM (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks.  This is great!  I tried it with Netscape and Firefox,   but it really only works correctly with Internet Explorer.

  JMM


----------



## BondGuy (Mar 20, 2006)

*VERY slick!*

A great resource - many thanks for creating it


----------



## IreneLF (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm impressed! And now I want to go again..so many timeshares, so little time (off)


----------



## LynnW (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for the great job! I'm impressed too   

Lynn


----------



## snippet (Apr 2, 2006)

LynnW said:
			
		

> Thanks for the great job! I'm impressed too


Thanks y'all.  I'm glad you like it.  I'm getting a lot of hits from TUGGers viewing it.  
Geez, Florida has a lot of resorts!  I'm not even half way done with them.  But it's more from a lack of time than anything.  

I also need to work on the Firefox browser and get it to work with that.  Good idea.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 12, 2006)

I have to admit...that is quite nifty...have to file that under the already large list of features to add as time permits


----------



## snippet (Jun 6, 2006)

I dont have the entire US done yet.  :annoyed:  

But I have done Texas, Florida (all of it!), Hawaii, and I'm working on the NorthEast part of the US. So far, I have Connecticut, Delaware, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, and New Hampshire all on the page.  

If you have been to a timeshare in one of those areas please clink on the link and make sure I've got your resort in the right place.

I've still got to work on getting the pages to work in Firefox and Netscape.  And the pages might load slowly - especially the Florida pages.  I'd appreciate feedback on this too.


----------



## AngeG (Jun 6, 2006)

I am new here and just come across the post with the link to the Orlando map - it's a great idea and very useful. Thank you for your hard work.


----------



## mas (Jun 7, 2006)

Snippet:

Nice work..fyi, Hyatt Sunset Harbor[Key West, FL] is misplaced.  The address is correct, however the stick pin should be located just west of Mallory Square [just to the left of the "Reflections of Ocean Key" pin].


----------



## ladycody (Jun 7, 2006)

ummmmm.....wow!!!!!  That's it...that's all I've got!  No...wait...thanks too!!!


----------



## snippet (Jun 8, 2006)

mas said:
			
		

> Snippet:
> 
> Nice work..fyi, Hyatt Sunset Harbor[Key West, FL] is misplaced.  The address is correct, however the stick pin should be located just west of Mallory Square [just to the left of the "Reflections of Ocean Key" pin].


mas - Thanks for the correction.  I think I've fixed it, if not, let me know.


----------



## wgaldred (Jun 10, 2006)

I have tried creating a list of timeshares in Scotland.  
Had to use the windows map version as Google maps resolution in Scotland is not very good.

Scotland Timeshare Map

Also have one for England but its not finished yet.
England Timeshare Map

Willie


----------



## PA- (Jun 10, 2006)

Great idea, good work.  One minor note, you missed the new Hyatt timeshare in San Antonio.


----------



## snippet (Jun 11, 2006)

Nice maps of Scotland and England!  I like them.  



			
				PA- said:
			
		

> Great idea, good work.  One minor note, you missed the new Hyatt timeshare in San Antonio.


Thanks PA.  I added it.  And to have missed it when it is the closest resort to my own home!


----------



## PA- (Jun 11, 2006)

snippet said:
			
		

> Nice maps of Scotland and England!  I like them.
> 
> 
> Thanks PA.  I added it.  And to have missed it when it is the closest resort to my own home!



I didn't even notice that you were from San Antonio, as am I.  I live at Sonterra Country Club.


----------



## snippet (Jul 26, 2006)

Well I've done it.  I've got the entire US dotted with timeshares and you can see them at my new Timeshare Map page.  I had to rewrite the javascript to keep in line with the new version that Google released.  While doing that I also combined the individual pages into one page with buttons at the top for the different regions.  I wish I could just dump all the US markers onto the map, but it chokes when there are large quantities of markers and I'm right at that limit.  

It works in Internet Explorer, it works in Firefox.  

I added a few new colors to make it easier to select II and point/weeks, plus an 'other' marker for other timeshares that aren't really timeshares.  I haven't really used this 'other' marker much, but I'm thinking I'll put the RCI timeshares marked Rentals in that category.

I have found that not all the timeshares are in the TUG database.  My next task is to go through the RCI and II catalogs and add the missing timeshares.

I'll be taking the other pages offline soon.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 26, 2006)

Incredible job.  Thought you had forgotten Embassy Poipu but then realized it changed names.

Mahalo, Sterling


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 26, 2006)

Great job, Carol.  This is a terrific tool!


----------



## Keitht (Jul 26, 2006)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> Great job, Carol.  This is a terrific tool!



Absolutely agree.  Incredible effort to put this together.  Is it possible to put the link onto the TUG system somewhere prominent.  The work done certainly deserves that IMHO.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes indeed, we have talked with Carol through email and plan on putting up a link to this within the tug review pages.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 26, 2006)

snippet said:
			
		

> I have found that not all the timeshares are in the TUG database.  My next task is to go through the RCI and II catalogs and add the missing timeshares.



All resorts should be within TUG, however those with no review or rating will not show up in a search.

If you find a discrepancy, please let me know asap and we will get it added! =)


----------



## Keitht (Jul 26, 2006)

snippet said:
			
		

> I have found that not all the timeshares are in the TUG database.  My next task is to go through the RCI and II catalogs and add the missing timeshares.



Only resorts which have been added by RCI or II since the database was populated early in 2005 should be missing.  You may also find that various phases of a resort, although possibly having different resort IDs fall under a single entry in the TUG database.  That is true particularly of II resorts.  No resorts which aren't part of the II or RCI systems are added automatically.  The Review Reps for the various areas have to add them manually.


----------



## snippet (Jul 27, 2006)

Ah, that explains it.  I was going through the Resort Reviews page to populate the map.  It was the best source for me.  I will let you know which resorts I add  but they may already be in your database.  

Yes Keith, there are quite a few IDs all within the same resort.  Some with identical names, others with new names.  If the TUG list has one resort with several IDs, that's how I kept it as well.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 27, 2006)

try this list

http://tug2.net/resortlistmain.shtml

it *should* contain them all.


----------



## Arkansas Winger (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice job on the maps. I can see myself getting a lot of use out of them.
Thanks,


----------



## m61376 (Aug 12, 2006)

How useful- wha a terrific undertaking!!! I can't even imagine how long this took you.
Are there any for Mexico and/or the Carribean?


----------



## yoyosma (Aug 12, 2006)

Wow, these maps are a great tool.  Thank you.  I have already bookmarked them.


----------

